

White board/Dry erase alternatives? - ronnieCA

Fellow HNers,<p>Have any of you had any experience with the various white board/dry erase solutions available?  I'm looking to paint one or two walls of my home office.  So far I'm aware of the Rust-oleum Dry Erase and IdeaPaint options.  Are there any serious contenders I've missed?  Is the IdeaPaint worth the premium?  Thanks muchly.
======
RDDavies
Overlay shower board rather than using a "paint"? I've got no experience with
the paint, but I can't imagine the rough texture of drywall would lend itself
well towards "painting" on a whiteboard.

------
bobds
There's also Whitey Board that you can stick on and off the wall.

<http://www.whiteyboard.com/>

